# Chatter marks on edge of a board



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesterday I used my handheld router with a straight bit and a clamped down guide for the router to run against, to just trim off about 2 millimeters of wood along the edge on the top surface on a shelving unit I built. It left chatter marks, or small dips every 1/2 inch across the front. Can you think of any reason why? Did I maybe run it too fast? The edge now looks wavy. I only done this to remove a small dent in the wood. Now I wish I'd left it alone. 

While using the router, I did notice it squeaks. So I turned it off and unplugged it, then manually rotated the bit by hand and it continued to squeak. I figured the brushes were worn, but the router is only about 3 years old. I pulled the brushes, and they look like new. I dusted them off, and reinstalled, and now have no more squeak. Could this be related?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Yesterday I used my handheld router with a straight bit and a clamped down guide for the router to run against, to just trim off about 2 millimeters of wood along the edge on the top surface on a shelving unit I built. It left chatter marks, or small dips every 1/2 inch across the front. Can you think of any reason why? Did I maybe run it too fast? The edge now looks wavy. I only done this to remove a small dent in the wood. Now I wish I'd left it alone.
> 
> While using the router, I did notice it squeaks. So I turned it off and unplugged it, then manually rotated the bit by hand and it continued to squeak. I figured the brushes were worn, but the router is only about 3 years old. I pulled the brushes, and they look like new. I dusted them off, and reinstalled, and now have no more squeak. Could this be related?


suspect the bearings for squeaking...
the bit is also suspect for the chatter...
clean yours or replace it...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Straight guide against the subbase or some sort of trimmer?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes,prob the bearings 
Your not climbing,are you?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Yesterday I used my handheld router with a straight bit and a clamped down guide for the router to run against,


what brand of router BTW....


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, it's a Craftsman router, model 17543. No climb cuts, I made the pass left to right. I had a guide clamped down to act as a fence for the router to slide against. The bit was dirty, I admit, so that could have been the reason. Not terribly so, but not shiny clean either. As for the squeak, it went away after blowing off the dust from the brushes. Otherwise, I don't know what happened. The router is only about 3 or 4 years old and has had very light use. Sometimes it sits for months untouched, including near all of 2014. Could a bearing really be bad already?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Well bearings like many things can be a use it or loose it thing.Sitting in a humid or damp environment, a speck of rust on a ball or two,then start up after a long period and away she goes
Not saying that's the case,but it happens


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Could a bearing really be bad already?


yes...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't say I ever heard brushes squeak on any of my routers, if a bearing is damaged it tends to squeak once it heats up under stress. Shut it down open it up and clean the brushes gives it time to cool down and shrink. If you haven't already, start it up and route something to put it back under stress and heat it up.

With all the stuff I routed over the yrs. I say I ever "heard" bearings squeak. I did junk a PC690 back in 05 from routing composite decking, flakes melted on armature. It was cheaper to buy a new one.

I still have my 1st router Craftsman 315.17480, (haven't used for about 25 yrs) it became louder and seemed to be vibrating more in the early 90s, I believe that's when the bearings began to falter. 

The cape is a moist place and I didn't have a dehumidifier in the shop till the mid to late 90s. I believe the tool degrades faster from non use, dust build up and high moisture, if it's used regularly the moisture is drawn out and the dust cooks or is blown away.


----------

